# de ahí que - subjunctive/indicative



## Xavierka

*Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablaba.*

*Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablara.*

¿Cúal de estas frases es correcta, qúe significan?


----------



## unspecified

"...que no se hablara" is the correct one since, as far as I know, you always use the subjunctive following "de ahí que".
_
He was a conservative _(as opposed to a liberal)_, that's why it wasn't talked about.

_It's likely there's a better translation for it, but without more context, that's the best I can do.


----------



## Xavierka

Thanks!!!


----------



## peterfenn

Otra manera idiomatica de traducir "de ahí (que)" es por "_hence_". De ahí (jeje):

"_He was right-wing, hence it not being talked about."_


----------



## unspecified

peterfenn said:


> Otra manera idiomatica de traducir "de ahí (que)" es por "_hence_". De ahí (jeje):
> 
> "_He was right-wing, hence it*s* not being talked about."_


I like your translation; just one correction: it should be "its" (possessive case) instead of "it" (nominative/objective case).


EDIT: See post 23: It should actually be:

"He was a right-winger; hence it's not being talked about."


----------



## flljob

Roser Martínez en su libro _Conectando texto_ dice que *De ahí que* sirve para enunciar una consecuencia, siempre aparece en primera posición y el el único conector en cuyo enunciado se vacila entre utilizar el indicativo o el subjuntivo. Y da ejemplos.

¿Podría poner más contexto?


----------



## avizor

no se hablaba de qué?


----------



## peterfenn

unspecified said:


> I like your translation; just one correction: it should be "its" (possessive case) instead of "it" (nominative/objective case).


 
Very true.


----------



## javier8907

Estoy de acuerdo con *avizor*, los nativos no le encontramos sentido a esa frase si no se dice de qué se habla.


----------



## canton

Concuerto con javier8907 y con avizor:
"Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablaba..." con sus vecinos de la izquierda...
"Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablara..." de política en su casa.
Como ves, dependiendo del contexto, se usaría el indicativo o el subjuntivo.
Hay un "thread" de wordreference, pero no puedo poner links en mi mensaje.
Check "de ahí que" in google.


----------



## Handsome Dan

Xavierka said:


> *Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablaba.*
> 
> *Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablara.*
> 
> ¿Cúal de estas frases es correcta, qúe significan?


 
Como están, ninguna.  Esas frases carecen de sentido con el punto final.


----------



## María Madrid

Me sumo a los que consideran las frases incompletas y por lo tanto sin sentido. Las sugerencias de Cantón pueden ser posibles alternativas para completarlas y que resulten correctas pero en cualquier caso no veo de dónde sale ese "its" y esa pasiva en inglés que proponéis algunos. Saludos,


----------



## peterfenn

María Madrid said:


> Me sumo a los que consideran las frases incompletas y por lo tanto sin sentido. Las sugerencias de Cantón pueden ser posibles alternativas para completarlas y que resulten correctas pero en cualquier caso no veo de dónde sale ese "its" y esa pasiva en inglés que proponéis algunos. Saludos,


 
Ofrecerte otro ejemplo:

"_The terrible mess in the house was due to its being repaired and the subsequent building work._"


----------



## María Madrid

Sí, claro, pero esta frase no tiene nada que ver con la de la pregunta. El sujeto era él, no un objeto. Quizá si en el original dijera "de ahí que no se hablara de ello" o algo así podría cuadrar vuestra sugerencia, pero tal como está en español no se puede adivinar lo que sigue. Saludos,


----------



## canton

Sí, peterfenn, pero tu ejemplo no necesita "de ahí que":
"_The terrible mess in the house was due to its being repaired and the subsequent building work._"
"El terrible desorden de la casa se debía a las reparaciones y al consiguiente trabajo de construcción" O:
"La casa estaba en reparaciones y de ahí su terrible desorden"


----------



## peterfenn

Hola de nuevo.

Mi intencion ha sido solamente dar un ejemplo mas del uso de ese "_its_" mas el pasivo, no aclarar lo de la frase original en sí.

Y sí es verdad que no se puede adivinar lo que va detras de "que no se hablaba / se hablara", y de ahí el problema (jaja). Solo modificaba la traduccion de unspecified sin pensar bien si correspondía al post original, etc.


----------



## javier8907

canton said:


> Concuerto con javier8907 y con avizor:
> "Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablaba..." con sus vecinos de la izquierda...
> "Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablara..." de política en su casa.
> Como ves, dependiendo del contexto, se usaría el indicativo o el subjuntivo.
> Hay un "thread" de wordreference, pero no puedo poner links en mi mensaje.
> Check "de ahí que" in google.



Me ha entrado la duda de si el primer ejemplo debe ir en subjuntivo también; "Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablara con sus vecinos ...".


----------



## María Madrid

Es perfectamente correcto con subjuntivo. Hay múltiples hilos sobre el uso del subjuntivo con función de pasado. Saludos,


----------



## javier8907

No me he explicado, la duda es si es incorrecto en indicativo, o debe ser en subjuntivo necesariamente.


----------



## Handsome Dan

javier8907 said:


> No me he explicado, la duda es si es incorrecto en indicativo, y debe ser en subjuntivo necesariamente.


 
A mí me suena rara la oración con el verbo en indicativo.


----------



## canton

Como se dijo más arriba, la expresión "de ahí que" es una de las pocas que producen interminables dudas para los hablantes nativos sobre el subjuntivo vs. el indicativo. Ambas posibilidades son correctas, dependiendo del énfasis del hablante.


----------



## flljob

Unos ejemplos tomados Estrellla Montolío:

De ahí (que)
De ahí que aparezcan instituciones... (F. Savater)
De ahí que Aub recibió como la más cruel de las ironías... (La Vanguardia)


----------



## Magmod

unspecified said:


> "_He was right-wing, hence it*s* not being talked about."_
> just one correction: it should be "its" (possessive case)  instead of "it" (nominative/objective case).



"He was right-wing, hence it i*s* not being talked about."
"He was right-wing, hence it'*s* not being talked about."


----------



## NONso

Volviendo a la pregunta original...

En mi opinión sólo se puede sugerir traducir las oraciones que modificó o completó CANTON a manera de ejemplo, ya que las oraciones de la pregunta original carecen de sentido.



canton said:


> "Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablaba..." con sus vecinos de la izquierda...
> "Era de derechas, de ahí que no se hablara..." de política en su casa.


----------



## NONso

Tengo una duda, si me lo permiten.
Al parecer todos lo usan de esa manera:
'Ser de derechas' en plural, 

¿no se usa en singular?
El vecino es de derecha.


----------



## canton

Dice el diccionario de la Real Academia:

*de derecha, *o* de derechas.*

1. locs. adjs. derechista*.*


----------



## NONso

Gracias, CANTON.


----------



## Vikingo

Según J. Borrego et al, en *El subjuntivo, valores y usos*, "de ahí que" debe construirse con subjuntivo:



> (Regla 28)
> 
> DE AHÍ QUE y DE AQUÍ QUE, como nexos introductores de la consecuencia o conclusión de una acción o situación previamente enunciada, exigen subjuntivo en el verbo de la oración que encabezan.


 
¿No se los usan así? ¿Cuándo debemos usar el indicativo?

Saludos


----------



## canton

Mmm, interesante cita. Tal vez Borrego tenga razón, entonces.
Gracias, Vikingo.


----------



## unspecified

Magmod said:


> "He was right-wing, hence it i*s* not being talked about."
> "He was right-wing, hence it'*s* not being talked about."


Yup, you're right; thanks for the correction.  My mind turned off for a minute and I mistook _hence _for a preposition.


----------



## Magmod

Vikingo said:


> Según J. Borrego et al, en *El subjuntivo, valores y usos*, "de ahí que" debe construirse con subjuntivo:
> 
> ¿No se los usan así? ¿Cuándo debemos usar el indicativo?



According to Butt and Benjamin 16.12.4c:

De ahí que = hence the fact that
is almost always followed by the *subjunctive*:

De ahí que el Papa haya incluso presionado al nuevo Gobierno ( El País, Sp)
=This is why the Pope has even put pressure on the Government
 Sin embargo en mi opinión humilde el *indicativo* se usa mucho en la lenguaje informal y hablada. ¿Qué opinan los hispanohablantes y los estudiantes?

Unspecified: Muchas gracias por la confirmación


----------



## canton

Sí, yo uso el indicativo de vez en cuando con "de ahí que"...
Acabo de mandar la pregunta a la Real Academia, a ver cuándo contestan.
(Magmod: el lenguaje, masculino; la lengua hablada  )
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Sin embargo en mi opinión humilde el *indicativo* se usa mucho en la lenguaje informal y hablada. ¿Qué opinan los hispanohablantes y los estudiantes?

Unspecified: Muchas gracias por la confirmación[/quote]

Se usan los dos tanto en la lengua informal como en la académica. Creo que si usas subjuntivo da idea de incertidumbre.


----------



## Magmod

flljob said:


> Se usan los dos tanto en la lengua informal como en la académica. Creo que si usas subjuntivo da idea de incertidumbre.


 

 Quizás haya incertidumbre en estos ejemplos: 

De ahí que el Papa haya incluso presionado al nuevo Gobierno 
De ahí que aparezcan instituciones... (F. Savater)
 Pero cuando hablamos del pasado, cuando no hay incertidumbre, no hay necesidad del uso del subjuntivo ¿no?

De ahí que Aub recibió como la más cruel de las ironías... (La Vanguardia)


----------



## unspecified

I think by using the subjunctive (past or present), even if what is being said is an objective fact, you're allowing for the possibility that conclusion introduced by "de ahí que" may not be the same conclusion the person you're speaking with may come to, at least given the antecedent information.  Alternatively, it could be to indicate that the conclusion can't be proven.  

So, it's perhaps for a similar reason that the subjunctive is used in something like "Es bueno que hayas venido".  That "you have come" is objectively a fact, but there's a level of subjectivity.

But in indicative, you may give the impression that the conclusion is the only possible result of logical reasoning based on the antecedent information; that's to say, it's more of an assertion rather than an extrapolation.

I may be completely wrong, so I hope someone will correct me if that's the case.


----------



## NONso

Magmod said:


> 1  Quizás haya incertidumbre en estos ejemplos:
> 
> De ahí que el Papa haya incluso presionado al nuevo Gobierno
> De ahí que aparezcan instituciones... (F. Savater)
> 2  Pero cuando hablamos del pasado, cuando no hay incertidumbre, no hay necesidad del uso del subjuntivo ¿no?
> 
> De ahí que Aub recibió como la más cruel de las ironías... (La Vanguardia)


 
Debo decir que el último ejemplo no me suena correcto.
Y, ciertamente, parece que el subjuntivo esta ligado a la incertidumbre.


----------



## Vikingo

Hola 

No creo que se trate de incertidumbre, sino que se trata de usar el subjuntivo para *repetir algo ya conocido* por los hablantes, en cambio de declarar algo nuevo (indicativo). Este artículo lo explica en detalle - se trata del "uso 2".

Saludos


----------



## canton

Muy interesante la referencia, Vikingo, gracias.


----------



## canton

Saludos a todos y a todas.
Esta es la respuesta que recibí de la Real Academia (sección "Español al Día") por correo electrónico el día de hoy. Creo que explica muy bien por qué nos toma tanto tiempo decidir sobre el debatido "de ahí que":

"
 DE AHÍ QUE es un nexo que introduce oraciones consecutivas coordinadas. Es  cierto que en la mayor parte de los casos exige subjuntivo, aun cuando a veces  se puede alternar con el indicativo (_De ahí que la única salida posible  es/sea aceptar su propuesta_). Efectivamente resulta llamativo que se emplee  el subjuntivo en estos casos, máxime teniendo en cuenta que otros nexos de igual  valor en español seleccionan indicativo (_así que..., Por lo que..._). No  podemos darle una explicación concluyente sobre este fenómeno, toda vez que los  gramáticos de nuestro idioma no han alcanzado ningún tipo de acuerdo sobre el  particular. Puede usted comprobarlo leyendo el párrafo 50.2.2.7 de la  _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_ (Ignacio Bosque y Violeta  Demonte, eds.; Madrid: Espasa Calpe, 1999), 3 vol."
-No hay firma



Saludos


----------



## Magmod

canton said:


> _De ahí que la única salida posible es/sea aceptar su propuesta_


 De ahí que flljob es/sea correcto:


			
				flljob said:
			
		

> Creo que si usas subjuntivo da idea de incertidumbre.


Saludos


----------



## Vikingo

Muy interesante la respuesta, gracias, canton. Desafortunadamente no tengo esa gramática . Pero puedo añadir que María Ángeles Sastre, en su libro "El subjuntivo en español", también dice que "de ahí que" se construye con subjuntivo solamente. Saludos


----------

